# Manor B 2011



## MD (Dec 29, 2011)

Built in 1870 for the Spurrell family, who had farming connections in Suffolk going back over 500 years, the house originally had 52-acres but this has now been reduced to a more manageable five. The house remained in the Spurrell family until the last member died in 1952. It was then bought by Robert Gamble who eventually found maintenance a significant challenge which was compounded by a poor quality roof repair which failed leading to massive water damage to part of the house, including the collapse of sections of the second floor.



frontage by M D Allen, on Flickr




stairs by M D Allen, on Flickr




bed by M D Allen, on Flickr




landing by M D Allen, on Flickr




floor by M D Allen, on Flickr




upside by M D Allen, on Flickr




Hall by M D Allen, on Flickr




living-room by M D Allen, on Flickr




roof-light by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (Dec 29, 2011)

Ooh, that floor looks nice and safe, great photos fella


----------



## st33ly (Dec 29, 2011)

I like that bedroom shot. Great!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Top shots bud...


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks awesome, if a tad on the dodgy-floor side! Great shots


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great find MD,just a matter of time before the Potters manor morons find this and wreck it even more.


----------



## MD (Dec 29, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Great find MD,just a matter of time before the Potters manor morons find this and wreck it even more.



good point


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Klemps its been on the radar for a while I think its been saved as most of the contents have been gone for a while and its a little off the beaten track to be worth some peoples effort


----------



## krela (Dec 29, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Klemps its been on the radar for a while I think its been saved as most of the contents have been gone for a while and its a little off the beaten track to be worth some peoples effort



I was gonna say this has been on the 'net for a few months or more.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one MD. Had a feeling you were our way recently. Bessie is a serious cool explore and you had some guts getting up onto that top floor I'll say!! Very well done.


----------



## MD (Dec 29, 2011)

I've sent your partner in crime a fb message on a new lead 
ps i nicked your history too lol cheers


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

MD said:


> I've sent your partner in crime a fb message on a new lead
> ps i nicked your history too lol cheers



You're ok fella .. hope you liked Bessie.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 29, 2011)

Whoa Whoa whoa.... Hold your horses... You went upstairs?! 
I slept on the floor in Chernobyl itself for 4 days, but you wouldn't catch me being that insane! I've been in there and wouldn't stand on a chair!! 
Hats off for documenting the place so well, although I now certify you insane! 
Nice one  
Oh and well done for finding it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Whoa Whoa whoa.... Hold your horses... You went upstairs?!
> I slept on the floor in Chernobyl itself for 4 days, but you wouldn't catch me being that insane! I've been in there and wouldn't stand on a chair!!
> Hats off for documenting the place so well, although I now certify you insane!
> Nice one
> Oh and well done for finding it!



You had fun getting in though X !!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> You had fun getting in though X !!



Was a wicked explore. Notice MD has changed the name: TBH you could give postcode and directions and no one would find it. 
Must admit tho after I put my report up I had loads of messages "wow how do you break into there, my band wants to do a photoshoot" etc. 
Glad you saw this report shuck, you'll understand the insanity. 
I can't even remember Neil F's username on here but I know he took a bad, bad fall through that floor.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2011)

Great report what a superb place would be great to see it saved. Full marks for going round.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

ohhh nice...


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

great report mate


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 30, 2011)

Great report your images are amazing!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 30, 2011)

some really nice shots bud


----------



## odeon master (Dec 30, 2011)

love the organ, what make is it? like the livingroom shot with natural daylight rooflight !
THE ODEON


----------



## MD (Dec 30, 2011)

cheers mate 
its a Mason and Hamlin 
good to see you today too


----------



## odeon master (Dec 30, 2011)

MD said:


> cheers mate
> its a Mason and Hamlin
> good to see you today too



Hi, Yes, good to see you too, warming to the clock !


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pics MD - glad you found it okay - aren't those top floors something else? As UrbanX said, I took a nasty fall from the first floor landing last year, but I may just have to try and get up there once more 

And thanks for the lead ;-)


----------



## MD (Jan 4, 2012)

no worries mate 
yes the floors are something else !!!


----------

